# North Coast Charter Boat Association



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

If your considering getting your Coast Guard Operator of Uninspected Passenger Vessels or Tonage license, or maybe you already have it, a great orginization for your Drug Consortium required drug testing could be North Coast Charter Boat Association. Please visit our web page www.northcoastcharter.com or www.eriefishingcharters.com. Please contact any of North Coast Charter Boat association officers for more information.


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

Congratulations to the new Board members of the North Coast Charter Boat Association
All front line officers have one more year of service. .
Congratulations to the following captains.
2012 Board Members
3 Year member Capt. Carl Salzano
2 Year Member Capt. Mike Langer
1 Year Member Capt. Bill Crissey
Members At-large Capt. Mark Warner & Capt. Tom Banyas


----------

